# Albino cory bump?



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

White Spot / Lump On Dorsal Fin - Tropical Fish Emergencies - Tropical Fish Forums

This is a pic of what we are dealing with, its not our fish but this is what it looks like. It kind of just came out of the blue, the white bump on its dorsal fin, its must kind of roundish like that. Any suggestions of what it might be or what to do? We have read everything from ick to parasite to people saying their cory has had it for years and it is fine and its just a growth


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

doesn't look like ick. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Tonya&Mike said:


> White Spot / Lump On Dorsal Fin - Tropical Fish Emergencies - Tropical Fish Forums
> 
> This is a pic of what we are dealing with, its not our fish but this is what it looks like. It kind of just came out of the blue, the white bump on its dorsal fin, its must kind of roundish like that. Any suggestions of what it might be or what to do? We have read everything from ick to parasite to people saying their cory has had it for years and it is fine and its just a growth


Hello T & M...

Other than the small growth, the cory looks fine. I keep several of these little guys and they get a little too active sometimes and may run into a decoration or piece of driftwood or something else in the tank when they forage for food or just playing.

I would keep the water extremely clean by changing out half the tank water every week. This species of Corydoras likes the tank a bit darker, so I have a lot of floating plants to shade the bottom. They feel more comfortable in the shaded areas.

Feed a good variety. I feed mostly frozen foods, a little freeze dried and a tiny, tiny bit of flaked food. Just a reasonable amount, a couple of times a week is enough.

Not many do this, but I like to add a little standard aquarium salt to the new tank water, about a teaspoon for every 5 gallons of replacement water. I really believe it keeps the fishes' immune system strong and the fish healthier.

Don't fret over this little bump. Keep the water pure and the fish will be fine.

B


----------



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

Thank you both! Ill give the salt a try, we have a box we used once so hopefully it works. What is the science behind the salt and their immune system if you happen to know? Its a difficult balance with the light bc we have a ton ofnplants and have a plant light bulb but if we keep it on too long its an ongoing battle with algae


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Salt is an irritant to the skin and causes the fish to generate a healthier slime coat(usaully).
It also helps (mostly only reason I would ever use salt) with osmoregulation(the exchange of fluids).Freshwater fish store more salt in their body and expell unneeded into water while taking in fresh water.
In my opinion salt is a hit or miss "treatment" so monitor your fish while using.
It's been a week since your first post,has the cory showed any signs of getting worse or better?
Most infectious issues(and bacterial) would have caused major problems left un treated for a week.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

I use a little bit of salt in my 55gal FW community tank. (I have 2 albino Cory cats in there as well) I only use the lowest amount recommended and use a hydrometer to make sure I keep it around .001-.002. Also, be sure to get FW aquarium salt as it is different that SW salt. Mix it it a bowl with some of the water from your aquarium and add slowly to avoid shocking your fish. I've been using it for awhile and my fish do seem a bit more active, happy, and healthy!


----------

